# Ian Tan Fugue in C minor



## dwindladwayne

Hello everybody! As I've already said in another post,


> Sometimes I pass the whole night wandering around internet searching for some unknown (unknown to me, that's obvious) music (...)


 and this night I encountered a cheerful piece that struck my facial musculature activating one levator anguli oris (not two, just one), both orbicularis oculi and both zygomaticus minor; probably you'll ask "and so? why should it be a yardstick? who cares about it!" and if you'll ask it I'll answer easily "hey, it was 4 a.m., isn't it a remarkable reaction at that time?", so you'll mutter something staring at me perplex, maybe puzzled (and probably you'll use your corrugator supercilii).

Turning back to the main topic, this night I listened to a nice fugue on an original theme (I suppose so) by a so-called Ian Tan (both words of three letters, interesting huh?) and I though that it has the right dose of humour (the theme) and comic timing (in the last two or three bars the bass presents the theme per augmentationem), so I liked it. Finally, I appreciated very much the presence of the sheet.

Here's the link




What do you think about it?

P.s. : I don't know if I posted this thread in the right section, because the name is


> Today's composers


 but the description says


> *For composers*: Get help, critiques, and participate in our composition-projects. *Are you a composer?*


 and since the answer is *No, I'm not* I don't know if I'm authorized to write here.


----------



## omega

As I am not an expert about composing, I can simply say I enjoyed this funny piece!
Maybe you could try to vary the articulations a little... The staccato works quit well, though.

:tiphat:


----------



## dwindladwayne

omega said:


> As I am not an expert about composing, I can simply say I enjoyed this funny piece!
> Maybe you could try to vary the articulations a little... The staccato works quit well, though.
> 
> :tiphat:


Oh I'm glad that you liked it too, but it isn't mine!


----------



## dzc4627

hmmm, well the thing is this thread would kind of belong in a place that talks about pieces by known composers, instead of here where the focus is user-feedback for composing users. i don't have a problem with it but some others may and it probably will not spark the discussion you'd like here in these parts.


----------



## dwindladwayne

dzc4627 said:


> hmmm, well the thing is this thread would kind of belong in a place that talks about pieces by known composers, instead of here where the focus is user-feedback for composing users. i don't have a problem with it but some others may and it probably will not spark the discussion you'd like here in these parts.


Oh really? Where should I post it? Or should I ask a moderator to move it?


----------



## dwindladwayne

Anyone interested in this?


----------

